# صور لاماكن مراحل طريق الآلام - اورشليم القدس



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة
من كم اسبوع كنت في طريق الالام في القدس وحبيت اصور حتى تشوفو 
وتتعرفو اكتر على مراحل درب الصليب ال 14 وموقعهم*

++++++++++++

المرحلة الاولى
يسوع يحكم عليه بالموت

كنيسة الاحكام(الحكم)








المرحلة الثانية
يسوع يحمل صليبه على منكبيه














المرحلة الثالثة
يسوع يسقط تحت الصليب للمرة الاولى

_________

المرحلة الرابعة
يسوع يلاقي امه العذراء مريم 







المرحلة الخامسه
سمعان القيرواني يَعين يسوع على حمل الصليب







المرحلة السادسة
القديسة فيرونيكا تمسح وجه يسوع بالمنديل










 المرحلة السابعة
يسوع يسقط تحت الصليب للمرة الثانية 







[/url][/IMG]




المرحلة الثامنة
يسوع يعزي بنات أورشليم







المرحلة التاسعة
يسوع يقع تحت الصليب للمرة الثالثة









المرحلة العاشرة:الجُند يُعرّون يسوع ويسقونه خلا ممزوجا بمرارة
المرحلة الحادية :عشرةيسوع المسيح يُسَمّر على الصليب
المرحلة الثانية عشرة:يسوع المسيح يُسلم روحه على الصليب


كنيسة القيامة







المرحلة الثالثة عشرة
يسوع يُنَزَل من على الصليب ويُسَلّم الى امه







المرحلة الرابعة عشرة
يسوع المسيح يُدفن في القبر


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

من المرحلة 10-14 داخل كنيسة القيامة

عم حاول اعمل تعديل مش ظاهرة عندي  مش عارفة


----------



## mero_engel (19 أبريل 2011)

بجد شي رائع
يابختك يا اروووجه هههههههه


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2011)

*يابختك يا ارووجه انا بحسدك بحسدك بحسدك بحسدك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يابختك يا ارووجه انا بحسدك بحسدك بحسدك بحسدك*​


_* وانا كمان بحسدك  بحسدك  بحسدك:t31::t31:*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

بجد موضوع في منتهي الجمال
حبيت اديلك تقييم بس مش راضي
يبقي ليكي عندي واحد يا عسل
تسلم ايدك عن جد​


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> بجد شي رائع
> يابختك يا اروووجه هههههههه



ميرسي ياقمررررررر


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

نشالله تيجو وتزورووو كل الاراضي المقدسة  يامارسيلينو  وياجون وكلكم يارب
كان يوم حلوووووو كتير مشينا وكنا نرتل كلنا بصوت عالي بكل مرحلة ياالله محلااااه


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بجد موضوع في منتهي الجمال
> حبيت اديلك تقييم بس مش راضي
> يبقي ليكي عندي واحد يا عسل
> تسلم ايدك عن جد​



ردودكم ياقمر  اجمل تقييم
ربنا معاكي حبيبتي
ميرسي ليكي جدا


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 أبريل 2011)

*اتمنى ان ازور الأماكن دي يوما

ميرسي اختي على الصور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2011)

*روعه
روعه
روعه
روعه
روعه
شكرااا​*


----------



## السـامرية (19 أبريل 2011)

*يابختك
انا نفسى اشوف الاماكن دى قوووووووووووى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2011)

روعة يا اروويجة

ميرسي كتير


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

karima قال:


> *اتمنى ان ازور الأماكن دي يوما
> 
> ميرسي اختي على الصور
> الرب يباركك​*



انشالله ياقمر
ويباركك


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه
> روعه
> روعه
> روعه
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *يابختك
> انا نفسى اشوف الاماكن دى قوووووووووووى
> *​



انشالله تزوريها ياقمر
ميرسي ع مرورك


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> روعة يا اروويجة
> 
> ميرسي كتير




ميرسي ع مرورك الطيب اخي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اختي ع الصورررررر
ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانتي طيبه اختي


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكرا اختي ع الصورررررر
> ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانتي طيبه اختي



ويبارك حياتك ياقمر
وانتي طيبة يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_فى منتهى الجمال يا ارووجة _
_تسلم ايدك _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## MAJI (14 يوليو 2011)

صور رائعة لاماكن مقدسة كلنا نتمنى نشوفها
شكرا لك ارووجة على تصويرها وعرضها لنا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*رررروعة رررررروعة ررررروعة *
*ودى مش كفاية بصراحة *
*يا بختك على البركة الجميلة قوووووى دى *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (17 يوليو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _فى منتهى الجمال يا ارووجة _
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك _​



ويبارك حياتك   اخي العزيز
شكرااا الك


----------



## ارووجة (17 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> صور رائعة لاماكن مقدسة كلنا نتمنى نشوفها
> شكرا لك ارووجة على تصويرها وعرضها لنا
> الرب يباركك



شكرااا كتير الك اخي
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (17 يوليو 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *رررروعة رررررروعة ررررروعة *
> *ودى مش كفاية بصراحة *
> *يا بختك على البركة الجميلة قوووووى دى *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسي كتيرررر ياقمرررر =)
ويبارك حياتك يارب


----------

